# Frabill Guardian



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Bought a frabill guardian last winter. Only used it once though due to the massive amounts of snow we had on the ice last year. When set up it seemed very roomy. Just wondering if anyone has had problems with one of these? Seems to be a nice shack. Thanks for any info. Appreciate it.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

The Frabill Guardian is a nice shack, a mid to large shack, well built, lots of vertical space and horizontal width. The heavier Roto Molded tub is built for abuse.

This season they introduced the *Frabill Guardian in the R2 - Tech* version, same design but Norpack R2 - Tech insulated, that is a *VERY SWEET* 2 man Shack.

I have been considering a Frabill Guardian R2 Tech, or the new *Frabill Pro R2 - Tech* , also a new mode this season. The Pro is the top of the line in a 1 man shack with 4 way adjustable seating....very nice feature, and extra width and depth.

I'm just torn between the need for speed or the need for the 2 man at this point.


----------

